# [solved] kde 4.2 - gdzie sie podział dzwięk

## radek-s

Witam!

Kde 4.2 mam od wersji beta1. Po upgrade do 4.2 gdzies ukradło mi dzwiek.

Mam zainstalowane phonon-kde-4.2.0, phonon-4.3.0, właczony hald. Co może być powodem braku dzwieku w kde?

Wszystko co idzie za pomocą samej alsy dziala:)

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za podpowiedzLast edited by radek-s on Thu Jan 29, 2009 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quosek

tez mam podobny problem ale na 4.1.x - wszystko ladnie gra z wyjatkiem dzwiekow kde (amarok nie dziala, ale xine juz ladnie gra). nie mialem na razie czasu bawic sie z tym ..... moze w weekend

a po co ten moj post - bo nie ma opcji sledzenia bez napisania czegos ....

----------

## c2p

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a po co ten moj post - bo nie ma opcji sledzenia bez napisania czegos ....

 

Jest. Pod ostatnim postem masz link "Śledź odpowiedzi w tym temacie"  :Wink: .

----------

## coyote01

Może to głupie pytanie, ale backend jakiś do phonona macie? np. kde-base/phonon-xine

też mi amarok nie grał dopóki backendu nie zainstalowałem, nie wiem dlaczego ale nie był w zależniściach phonona

----------

## radek-s

chm....moze....przy probie instalacji phonon-xine dostaje konflikt zależności:

```

kde-base/phonon-xine is blocking media-sound/phonon-4.3.0
```

pewnie to z tym problem.....

mało tego, phonon-xine-4.1.4 wiec nie ma go do wersji 4.2.0

----------

## mziab

A z jakimi flagami macie skompilowane media-sound/phonon?

U mnie działa na takiej konfiguracji:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.0  USE="xcb xine -debug -gstreamer" 0 kB
```

----------

## radek-s

```

[ebuild R ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.0 USE="gstreamer xcb xine-debug" o kb

```

przekompilowałem bez glagi gstreamer i.....działa! 

o dziwo działa, z flaga gstreamer też powinno działać, a tu zonk...

dodaje więc do portage use phonon -gstreamer

gstreamer jest domyslna flaga w systemie (w wyborze desktop)

wniosek: cos nie jest jeszcze dopracowane z flagami w systemie...no albo problem sprawia phonon-xine który jest blokowany przez phonon...

----------

## dziadu

A ja nie mam phonon-xine i amarok warcy, rycy, cescy. Czyżby kolejny bug w kde-4.2? HmmmLast edited by dziadu on Sun Feb 15, 2009 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## coyote01

A gstreamer'a masz? Sam phonon raczej nie jest w stanie odtwarzać dźwięku.

----------

## radek-s

może napisze dobitniej.

usuniecie flagi gstreamer pomogło - i dzwięk jest, co mnie samego dziwi...

----------

## coyote01

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> może napisze dobitniej.
> 
> usuniecie flagi gstreamer pomogło - i dzwięk jest, co mnie samego dziwi...

 

pytanie było skierowane do dziadu  :Smile: 

----------

## dziadu

@coyote01

```
# USE="gstreamer" emerge media-sound/phonon -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15  USE="-doc" 803 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/check-0.9.5-r1  509 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.21-r3  USE="nls -debug -test" 2,601 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.21  USE="nls -debug" 1,936 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.0  USE="gstreamer* xcb xine -debug" 0 kB
```

Jak widać gstreamera nie mam, używam xine.

Co więcej:

```
# eix phonon

* kde-base/phonon-kde

     Available versions:

        (4.2)   (~)4.2.0

        (0)     **9999[2]

        {debug kdeprefix}

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         Phonon KDE Integration

* kde-base/phonon-xine

     Available versions:  (4.1)  (~)4.1.4

        {debug kdeprefix xcb}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE Phonon Xine backend

[I] media-sound/phonon

     Available versions:  (~)4.2.0!t (~)4.3.0 [M]**9999[2] {debug gstreamer xcb xine}

     Installed versions:  4.3.0(23:54:22 27.01.2009)(xcb xine -debug -gstreamer)

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         KDE multimedia API

* x11-libs/qt-phonon

     Available versions:  (4)  4.4.2 (~)4.5.0_rc1 (~)4.5.0[3] **4.5.9999[1] **4.9999[1]

        {custom-cxxflags dbus debug pch}

     Homepage:            http://www.qtsoftware.com/

     Description:         The Phonon module for the Qt toolkit

[1] "qting-edge" /usr/local/portage/layman/qting-edge

[2] "kde" /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing

[3] "local_overlay" /usr/local/portage

Found 4 matches.
```

Czyli phonon-xine też nie jest mergnięty. W Kde-4.2 jest zapewne jako część phonona.

----------

## individual

A ja mam backend do xine i gstreamera w KDE-4.2. I tak jak wcześniej (4.0, 4.1) backend xine działa, gstreamer daje ciszę. Nie mam kompunikatów o błędach - tylko ciszę. Czy ma ktoś w ogóle działający backend gstreamera w kde?

----------

## dziadu

Spróbuj odpalić qtconfig dla qt-4 i na ostatniej zakładce masz ustawienia phonona dla gstreamera. Mam nadzieję, żę pomoże.

----------

